# Nothing fancy Lian Li PC-7FW



## Xiphos (Jul 9, 2010)

*Some "before" pictures*


















*almost disassembled*, still need to take apart the front power/reset switch





*Cuts planned*









*The goods*  more coming, don't worry. Have not decided on some stuff yet either.
Gigabyte P55A-UD3
Core i5 750
Cosair Dominators





This build might take me a while....

*Planned taks:*
Cut the planned cuts
Paint the interior (any color scheme suggestions?)
Sleeve PSU? [undecided]


----------



## Rakesh95 (Jul 9, 2010)

Black seems popular, what about beige? You a fan of beige and brown.
Are you gonna put a mesh under PSU fan as well?


----------

